# 8 أسباب خفية للشجار التافه



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*الحمام سلة المهملات والتليفزيون..8 أسباب خفية للشجار التافه*







الخلافات الزوجية أمر شائع وطبيعي بين  كل زوجين ، وقد يصل الأمر إلى خلاف يومي  كنوع من الروتين بسبب أشياء تافهة  ولا تستدعي ذلك ، ولكنها قد تكون بسبب تراكمات  يضع فيها كل من الزوج  والزوجة همه للتنفيس عما بداخله.


ويؤكد خبراء علم  النفس أن هناك  أسباب كثيرة للشجار منها أسباب غير جوهرية تخفي في طيّاتها مشكلة  أعمق ،  قد لا تتعلق بأي شيء سيئ بخصوص الشجار العادي بين الزوجين ، فإطلاق العنان   للمشاعر السلبية أفضل بكثير من إخفاءها ، فعندما نتشاجر نقول على الأقل ما  يزعجنا،  فتتوافر للطرف الآخر الفرصة عندئذ لمعرفة ذلك ،لكن من المهم أن  يلقي الشريكان بعد  المشاجرة سلاحهما، وبأن لا تكون علاقتهما بمنزلة ميدان  لمعركة مستمرة  دائما.


ولكن ما هي الأسباب التى تدفع  الأزواج للخلاف لأسباب تافهة ؟ يشير  خبراء علم النفس بحسب جريدة "القبس"  أن الأسباب تتعلق بدوافع غير مُدرَكة  ومخفية يحملها كل شخص منّا ، فإذا  كان الشجار الكبير بسبب سلّة المهملات مثلا، فإنه  في الواقع ليس مرتبطا  بتلك السلّة، بل قد يختفي وراء ذلك أمر آخر يدعو الى الغضب،  فالعلاقات  المثالية، كما يوضح الأطباء النفسيون وخبراء العلاقات الزوجية،  لا تنهار  بسبب القضايا الكبرى، بل بسبب أشياء تافهة ، وكثيرون يتشاجرون ليس لأنهم   يعانون من مشكلة يرغبون في حلّها، بل لأن لديهم دافعا آخر، لربما يحاول ذلك  الشخص  أن يصرخ ليقول "أرجو أن تلاحظني أكثر" أو "أريدك أن تحبّني أكثر".
*
* 
*مشكلات تافهة*


وإليكم ثمانية أمور تافهة تتكرر  بشكل دائم ،  والتي يتشاجر الناس بسببها، رصدها عدد من خبراء العلاقات  الزوجية، وحللوا معانيها  الخفية .


 1 - غطاء كرسي الحمام المرفوع :   يتصدر أعلي قائمة المشكلات التافهة بين الأزواج ومصدر مزعج جداً للنزاع ،  وتار عادة  الزوجة عندما تجده مرفوعاً ، وبالرغم من أن ذلك أمر غاية في  التفاهه ، لأن رفع أو  وضع الغطاء لا يستغرق سوى نصف ثانية ،و لكن الأمر قد  يكون مختلفا بعض  الشيء.


• السبب الحقيقي : المشكلة  الخفية هنا التى يؤكد عليها خبراء علم  النفس تتمثل في مسألة التساوي بين  الشريكين. فالمرأة تشعر أحيانا أنها مذلولة، وأن  الرجل يسيطر على مختلف  نواحي الحياة المشتركة، وتتوق الى تحقيق المساواة  معه.


في هذه الحالة فإن غطاء كرسي الحمام بهذا الوضع أو ذاك إنما يشير إلى  من يسيطر في حالة الشجار القائمة.


2- سلة المهملات  الممتلئة :  عندما تفيض سلة الممن منا لا يشعر بالغضب من ذلك؟ سلة تفيض منها  المهملات  ولا يوجد من يأخذها إلى الخارج أو من يأبه لذلك أصلا. ولذلك فإنكم تنهضون   مجددا، وتأخذون السلة إلى مركز رمي النفايات في الخارج، ومن ثم تنفجرون من  الغضب.  وهكذا يُخلق الشجار مجددا، بالرغم من أن السلّة قد تكون آخر سبب في   اندلاعه.


• السبب الحقيقي : يوجد خلف ذلك  موضوع أكثر عمومية، مثل من هو مثقل  بمسؤوليات للمنزل أكثر. عادة يبدأ  الشجار ذلك الشخص الذي يشعر بأنه يعمل كخادم. وقد  يشعر بأن تعويضه في هذه  الحالة هو أن يقوم الشخص الآخر برمي النفايات، لأنه، أو  لأنها، قد فعلا  للطرف الآخر الشيء الكثير حقا.


3- إضاءة المنزل  المستمرة :  لماذا لا تطفئون الأضواء في الغرفة التي لا تتواجدون فيها؟ هذا  السؤال هو  تساؤل أحد الأشخاص في كل عائلة شخص يسعى لتوفير الطاقة الكهربائية بشكل   عام ، ومع إنع أمر صائب يهدف إلى توفير الطاقة لكنه قد يكون محوراً لشجار   ملتهب ، ولكن هل يكون السبب مرتبطاً بذلك الضوء؟


• السبب الحقيقي  : هذا موضوع عام يرتبط بميزانية العائلة، أي نزاع حول من يصرف أكثر، من يجمع أموال  أكثر، وما شابه.


4- من سيحضر اجتماع أولياء   الأمور  : هذا الأمر لا يعجب أحدا، فكل منا يفضل مشاهدة فيلم جميل في   التلفزيون أو قراءة كتاب جيد، بدلا من الجلوس في مقعد صف طفله والاستماع  إلى مجموعة  الملاحظات التي توجه خلال اجتماع أهالي الطلاب مع الأساتذة.  وفي غالب الأحيان يتم  قبل الاجتماع التشاجر مع الشريك الذي لم يذهب أبدا  للمشاركة فيه ويلقي بالمهمة على  الطرف الآخر، لأنه ليس مهتما أبدا  بالأطفال!


• السبب الحقيقي: قد يكون ذلك   سببا للشجار، خصوصا إذا كان الطفل مثيرا للمشاكل ولا يحسن التصرف. فاجتماع  أهالي  الطلاب ومن سيذهب للمشاركة فيه يمكن أن يتحول إلى نزاع على طريقة  "ممّن ورث هذا  الطفل ذلك؟ لا أظن بأنه ورثه منّي"، وما شابه.


5-  قنوات التليفزيون : هو يريد  مشاهدة مباراة في كرة القدم، وهي تريد إكمال  أحداث فيلم أو مسلسل رومانسي.  وقد يوافق الرجل على السماح لزوجته بإكمال الأحداث  المذكورة، لكنه يقوم  في كل دقيقة بالتنقل بين القنوات التلفزيونية لكي يتابع  الأهداف التي سجلت  في مباراة كرة القدم. وعادة تكفي خمس دقائق، أي الضغط خمس مرات  على جهاز  التحكم عن بعد، لكي تندلع معركة شجار حادة ، وفي نهاية ذلك الشجار تبرز   قضايا أخرى، وبالتالي لا يعود الأمر مرتبطا بمباراة كرة القدم أو الفيلم   الرومانسي.


• السبب الحقيقي : هذا الخلاف هو  ذريعة لاطلاق العنان لمشاعر  الاحساس بالاحباط مثل "كل مرة يجب أن تكون  الأمور حسب مشيئتك"، "لا أحد هنا يسمع  كلامي بالرغم من أنني أستحق ذلك  لأنني أعمل ليلا ونهارا من أجلكم"، وما  شابه.


ما الطريقة للخروج من ذلك؟ إما أن يكون عندكم عدد كاف من أجهزة  التليفزيون بما يكفي لكل عضو فيها، أو أن لا يكون عندكم أي جهاز.


6- العشاء والطعام الساخن : هذا  يكون أحيانا موضوع شجار في كل  المنازل، لماذا لا يوجد عشاء اليوم، لماذا  لم يشتر أحد الخبز الطازج، ولماذا تطبخين  تلك الأطعمة برغم معرفتك بأنني  لا أحبها؟ عدم الرد على تلك الملاحظات يكون في  الواقع أمرا مستحيلا.


• السبب الحقيقي : نحن مجددا  أمام الموضوع المفضّل  المرتبط برعاية المنزل. من يهتم به أكثر، من لا يفعل  أي شيء، من يحاول أكثر، من  أقل، وما شابه.


7-  زيارة الحماة : يعتبر موضوع  الحماة أمرا ساخناً جداً في معظم العائلات،  وليس صدفة أن يكون هناك الكثير  من الدعابات القاسية أحيانا عن "الأمهات الغاليات"  اللواتي دخلن حياتنا  مع زوجاتنا أو أزواجنا.


أحيانا يكون الأمر بالفعل صعبا   مع الحماة، وبالتالي ليس مستغربا أن تترافق كل زيارة للحماة مع شجار كبير،  وهذا أحد  الاستثناءات القليلة جدا حيث تكون الحماة سبب الشجار، وليس مشكلة  أخرى  مخفية.


• السبب الحقيقي : هذا موضوع  متكرر للمشاكل، لأن كل شخص يدافع بالطبع  عن أهله، بينما يرى فيهم الطرف  الآخر أخطاء كثيرة، وعندما تُزعجونه فإنه يتشدد  بالدفاع عن أهله. بشكل عام  يمكن أن تكون العلاقة المتوترة مع الحماة مصدرا لعدم  الرضا الدائم في  العلاقة مع الشريك، خصوصا إذا لم تكن الزوجة راغبة في التأقلم مع  حماتها  كجدة لأبنائها. للأسف في مثل هذه الحالة الصعبة لا يوجد فائز وليس من السهل   إيجاد حل.


8- المال والميزانية : أنه لأمر  غير سار  أبدا أن يخضع كل استثمار، حتى لو كان صغيرا، للفحص الدقيق من قبل  الشريك، وبالتالي  فإن ذلك لا يمكن أن يمر بدون أي تعليق. لكن سبب الشجار  الذي ينشأ بسبب قميص سعره  عشرة دولارات يكون كامنا في مكان آخر كليا.


• السبب الحقيقي : بشكل عام   يرتبط الأمر بالمال وميزانية المنزل، ويتكرر في الغالب خصوصا عندما يكون  أحد  الشريكين معيلا للأسرة والثاني لا يمارس أي عمل لسبب من الأسباب. كلا  الطرفين  يشعران بأنه يمكنهما القيام بكثير من الأمور لمصلحة العائلة وأن  الشخص الثاني لا  يثمّن هذا الأمر، إما لأنه يبذّر المال، أو لأنه على  العكس يستمتع بحياته في  العمل.
*
* 
*للشجار فوائد *


قد يساعد الشجار أحيانا  على  تخفيف حدة التوتر السائد و"تنفيس البخار" ، لكن يجب أن تخذ الشجار شكلاً   عقلانياً ، وخبراء العلاقات الزوجية يحذّرون عادة من بعض أهمها :


- يعتقد  الناس أن الشجار يحل مشاكلهم، لكن هذا هراء، لأن الشجار لا يأتي بالحل.
- الشجار  بمنزلة بركان قادر على تدمير الكثير من الأمور الجيدة.
- الشجار وسيلة للتخفيف  من الضغط المتراكم.
- من خلال الشجار نقول: «أريد أن  تسمعني».

*دنيا الوطن*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ميرسى استاذنا
موضوع عجبنى خالص
ربنا يباركم​


----------



## elamer1000 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*حلو خالص الموضوع ده*

*علشان نعرف السبب الحقيقى*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ميرسى استاذنا
> موضوع عجبنى خالص
> ربنا يباركم​


شكراا جدااااااااا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *حلو خالص الموضوع ده*
> 
> *علشان نعرف السبب الحقيقى*
> 
> ...


شكراا جدا جدا يا غااالى​


----------



## rania79 (8 نوفمبر 2011)

نايس تويبك اشكرك


----------



## magedrn (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ميرسى استاذنا على الموضوع الرائع والمعلومات


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااائع​​*


----------

